# streamer du DVD (repertoire VIDEO_TS) ou Mac Mini ?



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

bonsoir

voici mon probleme
j'ai recemment quitte la france pour mon boulot
pour ne pas renoncer a ma DVDtheque, j'ai tout rippe sur mon DD (plus de 200 DVD)
ou que j'aille je voudrais pouvoir les regarder a nouveau sur une grande tele 

j'envisage l'achat d'un AppleTV que je hackerai par la suite
j'ai pu notamment lire que l'AppleTV savait lire les divx (mais comme je suis maniaque et que j'aime la qualite, je ne vais pas transformer mes DVD en divx, mais bien les garder en format DVD)

mais ma question est:

une fois hacke, est il possible de streamer du DVD (donc le repertoire VIDEO_TS) via l'AppleTV ?

ou vaut mieux t-il m'acheter un Mac Mini auquel j'ajouterai un DD externe, le tout a brancher sur la tele ?

merci


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

quel ordi possède tu ? 
quelle TV ? 

il est clair que l'option mac mini + DD externe fonctionne trèèèès bien..... je viens de terminer ce genre d'install chez moi...... mais c'est un budget à prévoir ! 

sinon, au plus simple, frontrow permet de lire des dossiers video-ts, il ne te reste qu'à brancher ton mac à la TV et à ton ampli.... mais je ne peux être plus précis sans savoir quel est ton matos ! 

à +


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Juillet 2008)

up pour ce post

Avec sapphire et nitotv c'est supposé fonctionner mais comment ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> sinon, au plus simple, frontrow permet de lire des dossiers video-ts, il ne te reste qu'à brancher ton mac à la TV et à ton ampli.... mais je ne peux être plus précis sans savoir quel est ton matos !
> 
> à +



si c'est pour brancher le mac a la tele, je vois a quoi sert l'atv dans ce cas


----------

